# Oils



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

I was wondering what type of oil (weight and brand) I should use in the engine and diff. for my 2005 Polaris Sportsman 400? Or should I just go with the Pure Polaris stuff? Let me know.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I buy all Artic Cat oil for my Arctic Cat, and I buy all Bombarier oil for my Can-Am. You should probably just stick with Pure Polaris oil for your Polaris JMO.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Truck207;654105 said:


> I was wondering what type of oil (weight and brand) I should use in the engine and diff. for my 2005 Polaris Sportsman 400? Or should I just go with the Pure Polaris stuff? Let me know.


We use nothing but Amsoil here for a lot of years in everything without a hitch. Arguing oil on any forum is usually bad news as everyone thinks theirs is the best lol!!!!!:yow!::yow!:


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

I heard the Pure Polaris oil didn't hold up as long as it was suppose to so I figured I would just see what all of you guys were using in your atvs. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have 2 polaris sportsman 500's and I have only used the Polaris oil in the motor and trans since new, and they both have over 1500 miles on them. As for the front diff I use 80-90 gear, and ATF in the front hubs. I do an oil change twice a year for the motor and once a year on everything else.


----------



## jml416 (Nov 1, 2008)

stick with OE


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Amsoil full synthetic 0W40. With the stock Arctic Cat oil mine would barely start when it was 10 or colder, the oil was actually sticky until it warmed up. Went to the 0W40 with no problems from -25 to +85 degrees (that's as warm as it got this summer).


----------

